# CMH Lahore , FUMC or Riphah (IIMC) ?



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

I received interview call from cmh. I went for it. They told me to wait for call regarding fee submission till this tuesday.
IIMC's merit list is out today and I am also shortlisted there.
My UHS aggregate is 81.205% and most probably I will get admission in FUMC also.

What should I prefer? Should I go for CMH, FUMC Or IIMC?

Need Suggestions.


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

cefspan said:


> I received interview call from cmh. I went for it. They told me to wait for call regarding fee submission till this tuesday.
> IIMC's merit list is out today and I am also shortlisted there.
> My UHS aggregate is 81.205% and most probably I will get admission in FUMC also.
> 
> ...



For sure go 4 CMH.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Close ur eyes, and go for CMH.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

cefspan said:


> I received interview call from cmh. I went for it. They told me to wait for call regarding fee submission till this tuesday.
> IIMC's merit list is out today and I am also shortlisted there.
> My UHS aggregate is 81.205% and most probably I will get admission in FUMC also.
> 
> ...


If you're living in Islamabad, I suggest you go for FUMC. Facilities and environment is awesome, at par with CMH. Plus they have fully paid house jobs, which I haven't heard of anywhere else. Riphah could only be considered for Modular based education, but since it's new for them, one wouldn't want to take any risks. The reason I dislike CMH is that they're just vultures after your money, their interview is all about whether you can pay the fee or not. God knows how the admin treats you during your college years. Though the reputation is quite high, being the top rated private college in Lahore. In the end, the choice is yours


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

cefspan said:


> I received interview call from cmh. I went for it. They told me to wait for call regarding fee submission till this tuesday.
> IIMC's merit list is out today and I am also shortlisted there.
> My UHS aggregate is 81.205% and most probably I will get admission in FUMC also.
> 
> ...


What was ur cmh merit number ?


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

imran786tahir said:


> What was ur cmh merit number ?


[Removed]


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Chachu said:


> If you're living in Islamabad, I suggest you go for FUMC. Facilities and environment is awesome, at par with CMH. Plus they have fully paid house jobs, which I haven't heard of anywhere else. Riphah could only be considered for Modular based education, but since it's new for them, one wouldn't want to take any risks. The reason I dislike CMH is that they're just vultures after your money, their interview is all about whether you can pay the fee or not. God knows how the admin treats you during your college years. Though the reputation is quite high, being the top rated private college in Lahore. In the end, the choice is yours





WajeehBJ said:


> Close ur eyes, and go for CMH.





ar.sa.lan said:


> For sure go 4 CMH.


I don't know what to do!!
which is skip!!
can u please elaborate the plus points and draw backs of both?

more over, CMH IS totally private? like U don't study with military medical cadets?


----------



## imran786tahir (Sep 27, 2012)

cefspan said:


> [Removed]


Can u tell me do i have any chance my merit number i like 401 !!


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

imran786tahir said:


> Can u tell me do i have any chance my merit number i like 401 !!


you surely ahve a chance mate just wait for it :thumbsup:


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

guMnam said:


> you surely ahve a chance mate just wait for it :thumbsup:


your views regarding CMH please?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Chachu said:


> If you're living in Islamabad, I suggest you go for FUMC. Facilities and environment is awesome, at par with CMH. Plus they have fully paid house jobs, which I haven't heard of anywhere else. Riphah could only be considered for Modular based education, but since it's new for them, one wouldn't want to take any risks. The reason I dislike CMH is that they're just vultures after your money, their interview is all about whether you can pay the fee or not. God knows how the admin treats you during your college years. Though the reputation is quite high, being the top rated private college in Lahore. In the end, the choice is yours


Actually,CMH offers fully paid house-jobs as well:

http://www.friendsmania.net/forum/job-pakistan-careers-pakistan/166764.htm

I sure hope that applies to BDS also!


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

cefspan said:


> your views regarding CMH please?


well when i came to pakistan 3 months ago i had just one private colege on my mind and it was CMH and then slowly tht changed CMH is a good place good bldg good location good facilities and good reputation as well
but the enviornment there is a lil unusual caz of the millitary influence and then they have this uniform and other restrictions .. like cmon u cant even have a proper uni life ..
later i heard abt they way they were making everyone pass the exams there in a way or the other and also now i heard abt the way they were taking interviews i thought they were free of coruption but even thou they dont take donations but they are nothing but a bunch of greedy ppl who dont care abt education but the money they are gonna make by it.

overall if u are a person who doesnt care abt alll that then u should like the college
yea and one more thing the hospital attached is a military hospital and not a big one ... the pateints there are uysually army officers and they are not to be touched my the students hence one does not get much of a clinical practice.

i hope i helped u and others


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> Actually,CMH offers fully paid house-jobs as well:
> 
> House Job in CMH Lahore Medical College 28 March 2012
> 
> I sure hope that applies to BDS also!


I hope that's true. Though keep in mind that it's for 2012 graduates, not 2018. What I'm saying is, it's not giving any future gurantees as such.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Chachu said:


> If you're living in Islamabad, I suggest you go for FUMC. Facilities and environment is awesome, at par with CMH. Plus they have fully paid house jobs, which I haven't heard of anywhere else. Riphah could only be considered for Modular based education, but since it's new for them, one wouldn't want to take any risks. The reason I dislike CMH is that they're just vultures after your money, their interview is all about whether you can pay the fee or not. God knows how the admin treats you during your college years. Though the reputation is quite high, being the top rated private college in Lahore. In the end, the choice is yours


I Am From Southern Punjab


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

lol cefspan you named yourself after a medicine  i like it and couldnt help but comment on it..


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

bkn said:


> lol cefspan you named yourself after a medicine  i like it and couldnt help but comment on it..


CMH it is now


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

cefspan said:


> I received interview call from cmh. I went for it. They told me to wait for call regarding fee submission till this tuesday.
> IIMC's merit list is out today and I am also shortlisted there.
> My UHS aggregate is 81.205% and most probably I will get admission in FUMC also.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you to join CMH. It has more better reputation and value as well than the other two


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Aisha said:


> I would suggest you to join CMH. It has more better reputation and value as well than the other two


done. admission confirmed in cmh..


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

cefspan said:


> done. admission confirmed in cmh..


so CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Aisha said:


> so CONGRATULATIONS!


THANKS!


----------



## Abdul Haseeb Khan (Nov 7, 2012)

*Army Medical Cadets*



cefspan said:


> THANKS!


 Are there army med cadets also in cmh,,?? how can i join as an army cadet??????????


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

can u plz tell me whats the last merit of BDS in CMH ????????????????


----------

